# Adobe Reader update?



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

How does one turn off the automatic update function for Adobe Reader?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

oneokie said:


> How does one turn off the automatic update function for Adobe Reader?


You probably will not want to hear this...but don't turn off Adobe auto updates.

Adobe products are some of the most high profile targets for the bad guys to cause havoc on your computer. Turn this off and a few weeks, you may be posting here that your computer is compromised and infected...

If you need a program to read .pdf files, then uninstall Adobe Reader then download and install Foxit Reader. I have installed Foxit on hundreds of client's computers and have not seen nor heard of any compromise to these computers to date.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Kari said. I also use Foxit and quite like it.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a scarey thread. I always liked the "closed" aspect of PDF files, now I downloaded a manual for my Dell laptop and it's all interactive. What the f here? Is there a good place to school oneself on PDF files? I always thought PDF's were Adobe files. I'm .


Kari said:


> You probably will not want to hear this...but don't turn off Adobe auto updates.
> 
> Adobe products are some of the most high profile targets for the bad guys to cause havoc on your computer. Turn this off and a few weeks, you may be posting here that your computer is compromised and infected...
> 
> If you need a program to read .pdf files, then uninstall Adobe Reader then download and install Foxit Reader. I have installed Foxit on hundreds of client's computers and have not seen nor heard of any compromise to these computers to date.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> This is a scarey thread. I always liked the "closed" aspect of PDF files, now I downloaded a manual for my Dell laptop and it's all interactive. What the f here? Is there a good place to school oneself on PDF files? I always thought PDF's were Adobe files. I'm .


PDF means:

Portable Document Format
I had used Foxit until it would not open one particular PDF file. 
Deleted it and went back to Adobe, and bingo I could open that one file that I could not using Foxit.
And with computers so fast, and with so much memory on them now, it is no big deal to have a Adobe Reader to Read PDF files. And now I can't use Foxit even if I wanted to.
It only runs on Windows. I have a Mac. LOL


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> PDF means:
> 
> Portable Document Format
> I had used Foxit until it would not open one particular PDF file.
> ...


It's not a matter of computers being fast. Adobe Reader is simply too bloated.

For comparisons on the bloatware aspect. These are real world results listed...on 2 identically configured test computers. 

Current Adobe Reader version download: 38 MB. Installed size: 97 MB
269 page pdf document open: 43 MB of used memory.

Current Foxit Reader version download: 12 MB. Installed size: 27 MB
269 page pdf document open: 11 MB of used memory.

It is easy to see that Adobe uses more memory then other products and I don't care how much memory my pc has (8GB), Adobe will never be installed on my computer...

As for the not being able to open certain files with Foxit, the same holds true for Adobe Reader. We have pdf files that would not open in Reader but would open fine in Foxit or other readers...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Agreed - with one personal caveat - I DO run it on my laptop, but ONLY because I work for the gov't and sort of have to run it for work purposes. Plus, I have run across the odd PDF that would not work in Foxit for some reason.

This being said, I STILL prefer Foxit.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've had good luck with Foxit.


----------

